# Cyclogest Question? (2ww)



## daf (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi,
I am on 10dpt after  my first ICSI treatment.  I have been recording my BBT and its remained high over the past few days, (36.9).  However today i have had the tiniest bit of spotting and very mild cramp.  If i wasn't recording my BBT, i would think that AF was on its way, but because of my high temp, i am wondering  if maybe its an little implantation bleed   ?  I am taking Cyclgest Pessaries and was wondering if these affect BBT in any way? - though hoping not....

Also....Due to officially test on Saturday, but clinic is closed so it'll be Monday. BUT was wondering how accurate a home test might be to do on Friday or Saturday??

Any thoughts appreciated.
D xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi D,

As cyclogest is a form of progesterone, it will encourage your temps to be high.  You are at the right kind of time that implantation could occur, so here's hoping for you!

I was due to test at 14dp3dt, but started to red spot/light bleed 3 days early.  I was also cramping really badly, so thought for sure AF was about to arrive.  I tested that morning just so that I could get it over with so I could move on and to my shock, it was positive!  I am actually expecting twins though, so must have had a high HCG amount at that point.  Obviously, it's best to wait until your test day, but I completely understand if you wanted to test a day or so early.  Hoping that you get the same 'shock' that quickly turns into delight as I did!


----------



## daf (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Witters,
My temp seems to have dropped quite a bit this morning, theres been no more spotting and def no preg symptoms.  I have a feeling AF's on its way 

Thanks for you reply anyway, and Congratulations and Good Luck with your pregnancy..
D xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope you are wrong Daf


----------

